# Waterfalls



## luckydog (Dec 30, 2007)

Just some photos from the last two weekends. Hope you enjoy them as much as the leeches enjoyed me.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 30, 2007)

Those are real nice! And leaches are good for you, it is those dam Otters you have to watch out for!

-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## N'Kolor (Dec 30, 2007)

#3 for me!  I like the feel of that photo.


----------



## Kazoo (Dec 31, 2007)

#1 & #3 for me, they have a calm ethereal feel to them..... plus it reminds me how much I miss being in Oz. Where did you shoot these?


----------



## Syndac (Dec 31, 2007)

What PP was done to #3?  I love that one.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 31, 2007)

I love waterfall shots like these, great job.


----------



## jdjd1118 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great pictures, love the movement of the water.  What'd you do to get that look in No. 3?


----------



## luckydog (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

These are shot in the Chichester State Forest (Outside Dungog, NSW) at Jerusalem Creek and Problem Creek.

pp was done in CS3 and was a combination of levels, velvia etc but the main softness comes from an action called Midnight. This one is a Midnight Gold and works particularly well on backlit subjects.

If you can't find it on-line, drop me a PM with your e-mail addy and i'll send it to you.


----------



## domromer (Dec 31, 2007)

Where these taken around Katoomaba?


----------



## luckydog (Dec 31, 2007)

Nowhere near Katoomba, sorry  

Dungog is roughly an hour west-ish from Newcastle, which is about 2.5 - 3 hours north of Katoomba.


----------



## ksharlow (Dec 31, 2007)

These are gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow...these are some beautiful shots.   Very well captured.  The first and third are my faves...cant decide. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## luckydog (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments. The third shot is seeming to be a crowd favourite when people see it. The branches just have so much to say the way they are gnarled and reaching out across the photo. As soon as I saw the tree, I knew I had to photograph it.


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 1, 2008)

jdjd1118 said:


> Great pictures, love the movement of the water. What'd you do to get that look in No. 3?


 
Even if you dont use an action, I believe you could get a similar effect on #3 by duplicating the layer, then applying a gaussian blur to the dup layer. Then with the blurred layer on top, set blending to overlay or soft light. The amount of gaussian blur will depend on the size of the image, probably 14-20 for a full res image, and maybe 4 for a 700 px wide web image.

And, great pics by the way, luckydog!


----------



## abraxas (Jan 1, 2008)

All very nice.  I like the effect on #3 the most though.


----------



## Laser180481 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just wondering, what's your shutter speed in numbers 1 and 4. Whatever it is, it worked perfectly.


----------



## luckydog (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Laser,

The exif for #1 is :  1.6sec @ f/11.0, ISO 100, ND4 filter

The exif for #4 is : 1.6sec @ f/9.0, ISO 100, ND4 filter

The lens was a Canon 28-105mm f/3.5-5.6 @ 28mm (or 44.8mm in real 35mm talk)

Shutter priority, Tripod and remote used on all shots

Hope this helps


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 2, 2008)

niiiiiiiiice


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are all very serene and peaceful shots, I'm gonna have to hop on the bandwagon and choose number three as my personal favorite. They are all good shots though, for sure. I kind of feel as if the last one though is a bit too blue, but maybe it just appears as such because number three is so warm in color temperature. Good work! And nice post-processing, I think the processing made number three the best in my mind.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm the odd one out here! :cheer:

I like Photo 2 best - ha!
"Midnight Gold"?
Oh well, I once learned a "dreamification" technique from Lostprophet, where you do all in PS alone, without any plug-in, but ... come to it I seem to have forgotten how that one went .. I can't describe the steps to take just now. :scratch: Oh well. Old age...


----------

